# Price of Beretta 92s



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, it is amazing at the lower price of Beretta 92s w/ the Bruniton finish at Gun shows. I saw them as low as $425 a few months ago. Today, I saw the avg proce was $419, and I even saw one $399 price for new.

Now, of course, it has the newer plastic parts, but that is an awesome deal. Of course, all the ones I looked at, don't seem quite as nice as the older ones. When I tried the slide safety on several, they don't seem to snap back and forth into place sharply - not like the 92FS I had for about 8 years. The safeties are kinda limp.

Don't know - they just aren't making them as nice as they used to. Of course - it is a moot point now, with the 90-Two, the new Beretta replacement, coming out soon.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

what caliber is the 92sf? do you know the designation for the .357 sig chambered berretta? it is what the nc highway patrol issued my cousin, but i never asked. never dealt with berretta much, i'm a ruger man, but mike swears by that .357 semi auto of his. want to learn more, and would like to try one out.

danny


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It was 9mm.

I have never seen a .357 Sig caliber 92FS. Only 9mm and .40 cal.

Not saying there isn't such a thing - just never seen 1 before.


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

I believe Beretta only utilizes 9mm, 40S&W, and 45ACP. I do not believe they use .357sig


Gary


----------

